# Breeding Pyrenees



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Any of you have experience breeding pyrenees? I've been trying for 6 months to breed our female and it's not working out. She is 4 years old, never bred before. Our male is 2 and is all over her. He doesn't seem to quite get it, but have seen him in correct position a few times. She's been in heat once for sure...maybe 2-3 times. We trimmed her up a bit to make it easier for the male...but maybe you're supposed to really clip the whole back area??? Any thoughts or info appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if they are like other animals. The older they get and never bred, the harder it is to get them bred.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. :/


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Dogs only come in heat every six months or so. When you see her discharging, count 8 days and that is when she will be able to be bred. From the 8th day to the 18th day. She may not have taken the first time. Some of the mounting you have seen may just be a dominance thing.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ agree. And yes, dogs are like other animals in the respect that the older they are the harder it is to breed them for the first time, though 4 years old should NOT be too old.

Sorry, just retread that. Lol. Sometimes my brain works faster than my thumbs. Lol. Edited ad fixed it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Has he actually bred her?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't get discouraged if you've only been trying for six months. Four is plenty young enough to breed. Have you seen them tie during the breedings? If not, your male is probably having an issue, not the female.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

He's been in the right position, but I don't think he's actually attempted to breed her. More like playing and practicing his moves. .LOL. They have not tied. Maybe I'm wrong and she hasn't actually come into heat yet.

Should I leave them together or take him out until she has an obvious heat? Also, do I need to clip them tight around their reproductive parts?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would take him out until she is in obvious standing heat. Normally clipping is not needed, but if they are very shaggy it would help.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

It's been a while. Had the dogs separated for several months. The female is back in heat and standing. The male gets in position and tries to get the job done, but no hook up has taken place. After further investigation, I've discovered that the male is not extending his penis. I gently pressed back on his foreskin and the penis extended and he promptly and vigorously humped the air and got an erection. Afterward, I noticed a little bit of blood around the foreskin area. Is any of this normal? He's almost 3 and has never bred. Is there something wrong with him, or is he just inexperienced and dumb?

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's normal, he sounds like he is just inexperienced. And as far as the blood goes, I have had that happen with one of my males before, and he has always been healthy and sired nice pups.

If he still isn't getting it this time around, when he mounts her, try to assist a bit. He may have "low drive".


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Little Bits. Anything I can do to help increases his drive?

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, but it may take a while to really help. I'd give him some supplements to increase his libido and support his reproductive health. Damiana will increase his drive, you can get it in the pharmaceutical isle, it's a herbal supplement that comes in pills, just feed the whole pill to him. Top dress his feed with wheat germ oil, about an ounce. I'd also give him Saw Palmetto, Tribulus Terrestris, Sarsaparilla root, and Ester C. And a multi vitamin wouldn't hurt.
All of those will help his drive, sperm motility, sperm health, sperm count, prostate health, and organ health. 

All these come in pill form in the supplemental isle. Give him one of each a day. You might not get her bred on this cycle without assistance, or AI, but with the supplements you'd most likely get her bred the next time. I'd build them up with the supplements for 2 months before she is due to come in heat again, and you can feed the exact same supplements to her as well.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Are these people supplements? Thank you very much for the info. Goats and sheep I get. Dogs...nor so much. LOL!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, they are all able to be found in the human pharmacy isle, or a healthy food store. They all come in pill form in bottles. Well except the wheat germ oil... it's in a bottle and you pour it out


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The easiest way to feed all those pills and the oil is to mix it in with some raw meat, maybe crack a soft boiled egg in there, add some rice. No sense in grabbing him up every day to shove it down his throat!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you! I'll give it a shot. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

